# Dovpo College DNA60



## CJB85 (25/6/20)

I want one!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jmpb (25/6/20)

I'm praying local shops stock it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (25/6/20)

I wonder when the Dovpo Kindergarten is going to come out??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (25/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I want one!!!
> View attachment 199428


Fugly!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (25/6/20)

I need a dual battery mod like this to house the widowmake rta so it doesn't look like a structure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

